# Diary of 10 baby rats :D



## Akai-Chan

So she had them ^_^ This is day 1...


































I'll get more photos tomorrow ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

Awwwwww, sooooo cute! *steals them all* (after they are old enough to leave mum of course).
xx


----------



## Akai-Chan

Well when they're old enugh I'll be selling them so you're welcome to some if you like 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

I wish! But I think Colin and my Mum would kill me. lol. The boys are a ahndfull enough at the moooo. (Elmo escaped)


----------



## Akai-Chan

Show them the pictures as they grow up  they won;t be able to say no!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cassies-mum

aw their all creepy and pink lol
when they have fur ill want one mother wont let me though


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg Red they are soooo tiny.


----------



## Akai-Chan

I know! they fit on the fingertip of my little finger! ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

Eepers! 
Looks like you've got some pink-eyed ones in there, Red. Siamese? Champagne?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Haven;t checked them all out that properly yet, I'll get back to you on the pink-eyed ness 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

Akai-Chan said:


> Haven;t checked them all out that properly yet, I'll get back to you on the pink-eyed ness


I can see it on the photos! Two pink-eyed ones in the first pic


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> I can see it on the photos! Two pink-eyed ones in the first pic


I know I can see it too but my camera isn;t the best  I'm just gonna confirm it 

Worry not, I don;t doubt your ratty knowledge 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## diane_1980

awwww wish mine were still that little they is sooo cute, they grow so quick tho and u end up with bouncy babies like i have lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

I canl;t wait until they're bouncy and furry and playful  atm all they can do is wriggle ^_^

Mum is doing a fantastic job so far in feeding and cleaning them ^_^ The yellow bowl of stuff in the picture is dried eggfood mixed with lactol to give her a protein boost. She seems to love it!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

How old are your diane?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Definitely some pink eyed babies in there ^_^ Must have been a recessive pink eyed gene hiding in Peanut, I know that Boyrat was het for pink eyedness 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## diane_1980

SassyH said:


> How old are your diane?


Nine weeks tomorrow


----------



## diane_1980

Akai-Chan said:


> I canl;t wait until they're bouncy and furry and playful  atm all they can do is wriggle ^_^
> 
> Mum is doing a fantastic job so far in feeding and cleaning them ^_^ The yellow bowl of stuff in the picture is dried eggfood mixed with lactol to give her a protein boost. She seems to love it!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You can have these lot if you want lol ill swap ya

Good that mum is feeding them hun, i had trouble for 1st few days and ended up having to top the bubs up


----------



## Akai-Chan

All these ones seem to have nice yellow milk bellies  What sorta colouring etc are yours?

Oooh I can;t wait til mines fur comes through ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

my boys are 7 weeks and a handful too. lol. glad to hear they wont grow out of it for a while yet then


----------



## Marcia

Congratulations 

They're so cute


----------



## Akai-Chan

Again, thankyou ^_^ I love them already 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## diane_1980

I had quite a mixture lol siamese, agouti, black, black hooded and one is grey and white (not sure of the name of his colour) lol.
Hope you keep us updated with lots n lts of piccies


----------



## Akai-Chan

Post a piccie of the grey and white one? sounds blue to me 

Just had a through inspection while Peanut was exploring on the bed. Definitely 10 babies, 8 with dark eyes. Some look to be darkening up already So I'm guessing I'll have a few blacks in there 

Don;t wanna handle them for too long in case they get cold, I think I'm gonna get a hot water bottle for when I get them out 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

diane_1980 said:


> I had quite a mixture lol siamese, agouti, black, black hooded and one is grey and white (not sure of the name of his colour)


Post a pic, and I'll have a bash at what he is  I've bred most colours over the years!


----------



## diane_1980

i would if i could find my camera lead lol if u go to the rehoming section theres a pic in there of bubs from abt 4 weeks ago..hes in the middle. thread is baby male rats forever homes wanted wigan.
Sorry hun for hijacking yr thread x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Woops, no blues in there. My bad.

And it;s fine, I'll reclaim it with more pictures later 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

yayyyyy yayyyyy yayyyyyy yipeeeeeeeee babies for you and piccies of babies for me to admire and dream about lol 

congrats hun 
x


----------



## MerlinsMum

diane_1980 said:


> i would if i could find my camera lead lol if u go to the rehoming section theres a pic in there of bubs from abt 4 weeks ago..hes in the middle. thread is baby male rats forever homes wanted wigan.
> Sorry hun for hijacking yr thread x


Could be a Roan... has he now got lots of white hairs in the grey?


----------



## diane_1980

MerlinsMum said:


> Could be a Roan... has he now got lots of white hairs in the grey?


Picture is of Alfie one of my bigger lads but baby is exactly the same and yeah he has lots of white hair in the grey


----------



## MerlinsMum

Yup - Roan, aka Husky.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Yeah, that's a roan  I have 4 of them. They're beautiful ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwww not fair !!! 

i want some


----------



## SpringerHusky

awww so cute and bauld  can't wait to see ho they all come out

I had a friend come around with a 5 week old one (long story short-guy dumped 'em all out on the street and my friend saved 'em all), she wanted to know what to do as it had no mum and I told her all what to do etc. They thought it was ahe too, it was a female rex dumbo :001_wub:, she will need a home too and oh my god it's SOOOOO tempting 

I want ratties again :cryin:


----------



## MerlinsMum

SpringerHusky said:


> They thought it was ahe too, it was a female rex dumbo :001_wub:, she will need a home too and oh my god it's SOOOOO tempting


I'll have her - have huge cage empty big enough for 12 rats, tons of experience and I want rescues  Especially Dumbos as I had the first ones in the UK .


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> I'll have her - have huge cage empty big enough for 12 rats, tons of experience and I want rescues  Especially Dumbos as I had the first ones in the UK .


What are the chances you could take my 4 oldiies on temporarily? They still need homes and all the rescues rounf here are full  No-one else will take them cos they're so old.

I hate my landlord.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Pampered pets

They are so cute, reminds me when my baby rabbits were born, they looked like that but bigger obviously, i love seeing things grow.

I ahve to say ive been to Dianes today and last week, her rats are gorgeous and toally spoiled, im in love with the roan with not enough toes lol i was supposed to hve him and a siamese but i got ill and im not to sure where i am with that yet.

plus have to be realistic being over run with ferrets but i think the roam and siamese are my fave colours, i have a siamese but not a roan lol

although diane is getting attached to them all now so i may not get him off her anyway lol


----------



## Pampered pets

Oh and Diane is very kindly making me some hammocks and sleep sacks for the rats and ferrets  the rats love theirs and my gang are really good, they dont chew their hammocks or the cable ties.

she may have a slight fit when she logs in and sees how many sleep sacks i need for the ferrets lol


----------



## diane_1980

Pampered pets said:


> Oh and Diane is very kindly making me some hammocks and sleep sacks for the rats and ferrets  the rats love theirs and my gang are really good, they dont chew their hammocks or the cable ties.
> 
> she may have a slight fit when she logs in and sees how many sleep sacks i need for the ferrets lol


Good job i like sewing lol even if things dont always look like they are supposed to  im still learning..thats my excuse anyways


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 2 

We managed to relocate to Norwich with no problems, the babies are now happily squeaking away ^_^


































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Day 2
> 
> We managed to relocate to Norwich with no problems, the babies are now happily squeaking away ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


omg why are you doing this to me its just evillllll !!


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> omg why are you doing this to me its just evillllll !!


Don;t worry there'll be more tomorrow... And the next day... And the next 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Day 2
> 
> We managed to relocate to Norwich with no problems, the babies are now happily squeaking away ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


you know you have to give me them :001_tt2:


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Don;t worry there'll be more tomorrow... And the next day... And the next
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


thats just nasty of you to do !!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> thats just nasty of you to do !!!


I'm not forcing you to look  You could put me on ignore for 6 weeks so you can't see my posts about them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm not forcing you to look  You could put me on ignore for 6 weeks so you can't see my posts about them
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


thats what i should do on msn...

then i can sleep at a normal time :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> thats what i should do on msn...
> 
> then i can sleep at a normal time :001_tt2:


You would miss me and out long rambling late night chats  You wouldn't be able to keep away 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

haha its very true if i didnt have this site to go on all the time i would have to finish the one remaining assignment i still have left to do lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 3. New photos ^_^

You can see the hooded markings coming through, it;s a lot clearer in actuality. By tomorrow they'll be really clear 

























































Compared to a warhammer clanrat, about 2 anna half centimetres tall and 2 centimetres across

























you can really see the difference between the darker ones that are gonna look like Mum and the lighter ones that are hooded or unmarked.

























Compared to my little finger 









Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

In actuality??? hahaha do you mean in person?? :lol::lol:

They are too cute :001_wub:


----------



## ....zoe....

awwwww i think i may have to start ignoring this post soon


----------



## Akai-Chan

And more 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































(These ones were more from late last night)

These ones are from today 









the hooded ones, there is another hooded I think but got mixed up with them all! (They're really wriggly)

























The three light ones altogether

















And a photo of one of the hooded babies markings 









They have the hooded markings but face markings aren;t so clear uyet so I have yet to see if they're hooded or husky  Hoping for some husky in there! If you compare the photos to ones on day one you can also see their ears starting to open and they look a lot less foetus-y 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

....zoe.... said:


> awwwww i think i may have to start ignoring this post soon


me too..

Damn you red...

Making us broody like this *tut tut*


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> In actuality??? hahaha do you mean in person?? :lol::lol:
> 
> They are too cute :001_wub:


Yes. Yes I do. I just tend to use ridicuous words.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

I warned you I'd post daily :d You wait til they have fur and their eyes open and everything 

I love watching them develop though  It's absolutely amazing ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

No-one else loves my babies? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

they look like mini willies


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> No-one else loves my babies?
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 what you on about ??

i LOVEEEEEE them LOTSSSSS


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> they look like mini willies


Nah that's mole rats 

theyy look like really deformed sausages but lessso than they did the other day

@Zoe I know you do but you and Srhdufe seem to be the only ones who do :crying::crying::crying:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Nah that's mole rats
> 
> theyy look like really deformed sausages but lessso than they did the other day
> 
> @Zoe I know you do but you and Srhdufe seem to be the only ones who do :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


awww dont worry they will get enough loveee off use 3


----------



## ashleighhhhh

I love them! 
you can actually hold the babies this soon??
I'n not sure if they are like hamsters or not..


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> I love them!
> you can actually hold the babies this soon??
> I'n not sure if they are like hamsters or not..


Yep  Rats in general let you hold their babies and peanut is very trusting. She keeps bringing themup to me. It's best to handle them at this age to get them used to handling which makes them tamer and friendler when they grow up 

so long as Peanut isn;t feeding them I'm ok to touch them and hold them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

ashleighhhhh said:


> I love them!
> you can actually hold the babies this soon??
> I'n not sure if they are like hamsters or not..


When I bred hamsters I was always able to have a look and count & handle the babies from birth. Maybe because mine were lovely big show-hamsters who have calm temperaments rather than pet-shop ones, although I did have two pet shop ones and they were fine as well! I think if the mum is well handled and tame herself, she will trust you more.

Rats are such superb mums they usually are happy to let you handle from birth - some may become aggressive towards you but as I said re hams... if the mum is well handled and has a good bond with you, it's not a problem. It's kind of cyclic: if you have a mother rat who herself was handled from birth, she is more likely to be ok with you handling her babies and so on and so on, although this isn't a hard and fast rule. I once fostered a pregnant doe for someone, who would fly at me with teeth bared even while still pregnant. I cooked my Christmas dinner that year with bandaged fingers and when the babies were born I had to use a long-handled wooden spoon to carefully open the nest and count!


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> When I bred hamsters I was always able to have a look and count & handle the babies from birth. Maybe because mine were lovely big show-hamsters who have calm temperaments rather than pet-shop ones, although I did have two pet shop ones and they were fine as well! I think if the mum is well handled and tame herself, she will trust you more.
> 
> Rats are such superb mums they usually are happy to let you handle from birth - some may become aggressive towards you but as I said re hams... if the mum is well handled and has a good bond with you, it's not a problem. It's kind of cyclic: if you have a mother rat who herself was handled from birth, she is more likely to be ok with you handling her babies and so on and so on, although this isn't a hard and fast rule. I once fostered a pregnant doe for someone, who would fly at me with teeth bared even while still pregnant. I cooked my Christmas dinner that year with bandaged fingers and when the babies were born I had to use a long-handled wooden spoon to carefully open the nest and count!


usually hamsters are really protective over their nests though and any sort of threat to their babies motivates them to kill them. Sad fact of life unfortunately  I had a friend who bred his hamster. She was a really tame girl, from a breeder, handled from 2 weeks old etc and he touched the babies and she ate them all. Realy upset him >_<

If the rat is tame and tusts you then they're ok with you handling the babies  peanut only gives me warning nips if I go into the nest while they're feeding 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

i miss having rats they are so sweet bless i would love some but a bit far from you i think....


----------



## Akai-Chan

whereabouts are you/ They're really awesome :d I love watching them grow.They're already gotten bigger and they're so much more wriggly  I can't wait until they have fur so I can get them out for longer because they won't get cold so easily and they'll be awake for longer ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

Akai-Chan said:


> whereabouts are you/ They're really awesome :d I love watching them grow.They're already gotten bigger and they're so much more wriggly  I can't wait until they have fur so I can get them out for longer because they won't get cold so easily and they'll be awake for longer ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


they would be very exspensive rats as i live in warwickshire in the counrtyside lol they are cute i miss holding them at that age ...


----------



## Akai-Chan

It;s really nice being able to interact with them so young :d It;s funny when I get all of them out at once cos they push eachother out of the way when they're on m hand ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Akai-Chan said:


> Yep  Rats in general let you hold their babies and peanut is very trusting. She keeps bringing themup to me. It's best to handle them at this age to get them used to handling which makes them tamer and friendler when they grow up
> 
> so long as Peanut isn;t feeding them I'm ok to touch them and hold them
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


aww.. thats so cute she actually brings them to you!
I looked at the pictures, and I now want more rats 
so I thank you for that


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> aww.. thats so cute she actually brings them to you!
> I looked at the pictures, and I now want more rats
> so I thank you for that


No problem jst spreading the rat love!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

, how could you forget that their auntie Gill loves them as well, and unlike nasty auntie Sarah I don't think they look like willies .


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> , how could you forget that their auntie Gill loves them as well, and unlike nasty auntie Sarah I don't think they look like willies .


:lol::lol::lol::lol: you know i love them really... But nasty red wont let me have them :crying::crying:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: you know i love them really... But nasty red wont let me have them :crying::crying:


She's just mean then, you haven't even got any rats yet so they could be the start of your rat addiction ooops I mean collection.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> She's just mean then, you haven't even got any rats yet so they could be the start of your rat addiction ooops I mean collection.


I know.... Now i'm not going to let her watch my charmed dvd's cos she wont give me them :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

You can have some when they're old enough  If I give them to you now they might die! and we don;t want that!

Just had a quick check on sexes and I believe that 4 are girls and 6 are boys. 

GIRLS
One Black Berkshire
One Red Eyed ? (dunno colour yet)
One Hooded
One Husky!!! I have a roan in this litter!

BOYS
One Red Eyed ?
Two Hooded
Three Black Berkshires

Really surprised at the husky in this litter as roan is arecessive gene, she might be for keeps depending on ear placement...

They're getting softer by the day and some of the boys are great big bruisers! I'm happy to have had one girls of each sort though  Their ears are really unfolding now and stick out from their heads. They don;t look quite so much like pink foetuses now and are wriggling and moving round everywhere 

Photos in a bit ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Other developments:-

Their toes are starting toseparate and their claws are staring to grow, they're only very tiny at the moment but still there. Their feet are looking a lot less webbed.

Their whiskers are about 2mm long now, I can tel which ones are gonna be rexes and which ones are gonna have straight fur  (Or I can at least hazard an educated guess)

They seem to be awake for longer now, more wriggly and moving around more of their own accord. 

Still have no idea about ear placement though, but their ears are getting more developed and I'm certain on the markings 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

They are soooooooooo cute 

Tiny lil feet


----------



## Akai-Chan

Right! Picture time for today!

Today is Day 4!

These 4 are the girls 








Black berkshire girl








Hooded girl








Red eyed, Black bekrie and hooded girl to compare colour








Husky girl (can you see her face markings?)

















The boys








Black berkie and red eyed boy








Hooded boy

























All of them









3 hoodies together

































4 black berkies together









































2 red eyed together

















Husky girl on her own (You can see the face markings better in this one)

















Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

I soooooooo want two or three little boy rats :blushing:.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Well there's plenty to choose from  Every kind except husky (But she's mine )

You wait until they start gorwing fur! you won;t be able to resist! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

they are adorabubble! I want more ratties! Sooooo cute.


----------



## Akai-Chan

SassyH said:


> they are adorabubble! I want more ratties! Sooooo cute.


Do it! It's gonna be so hard giving them up though

You're welcome to come round and look at them when they're grown up  Might tempt you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Awwwwwwwwwww
I want to come and play


----------



## Akai-Chan

Go on then  You;re welcome to 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Go on then  You;re welcome to
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


But tdm isnt allowed as she saw the piccies first


----------



## EmzieAngel

Aww, they are adorable.
I'm not a big rat fan, more of a hamster girl.
But they are sooooo cute when they are that young.

I miss my hamster babies 
x


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> But tdm isnt allowed as she saw the piccies first


Hahaha fine but I can;t stop her gatecrashing 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahaha fine but I can;t stop her gatecrashing
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ahh she knows me so well.


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahaha fine but I can;t stop her gatecrashing
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


We can shut her out, lock the door and throw things at her :lol::lol:

We love you really tdm :laugh::laugh: :blushing:


----------



## SassyH

if only they had been born a year later, then i would've taken a couple off you. If u want u can add me on msn, red.


----------



## Akai-Chan

SassyH said:


> if only they had been born a year later, then i would've taken a couple off you. If u want u can add me on msn, red.


What's you addy?

If anyone else wants my addy it's red_and_peane[at]hotmail.com

I will probably have a coupleof litters next year too 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> We can shut her out, lock the door and throw things at her :lol::lol:
> 
> We love you really tdm :laugh::laugh: :blushing:


We do really 

There's enough babies to go around ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

mine is
Loopy_diver[at]hotmail.com
If anyone else wants to add me, but send me a message saying u know me from here or i may press ignore.


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> We do really
> 
> There's enough babies to go around ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


All this love flying around, makes me quite weepy.


----------



## Marcia

Akai-Chan said:


> We do really
> 
> There's enough babies to go around ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hey hey, everyone knows that i am TDM's biggest fan!!!!


----------



## srhdufe

Marcia said:


> Hey hey, everyone knows that i am TDM's biggest fan!!!!


Who's my biggest fan????


----------



## Marcia

srhdufe said:


> Who's my biggest fan????


Me, Red and TDM


----------



## marion..d

its amazing how much they grow in a day.. must be 15 years since i had baby rats, and loved watching them grow

down to just 3 rats now, time for a rest from them, kept rats for about 20 years, they brilliant pets, so much fun


----------



## Jammy

SassyH said:


> if only they had been born a year later, then i would've taken a couple off you. If u want u can add me on msn, red.


Hiya Saskia its me Patch's new owner (((((waves))))


----------



## Akai-Chan

Evening pics of day 4!

They've gotten even darker since this morning 


















































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Evening pics of day 4!
> 
> They've gotten even darker since this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


awwwwwwwww i get first dibs!!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> awwwwwwwww i get first dibs!!!!!


Yes. Yes you do 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

I can't belive how much they've changed since this morning.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> I can't belive how much they've changed since this morning.


I think it might be the light a bit too  We'll see tomorrow morning...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwwwww, not fair, not fair, not fair *stomps feet* 

wish i could see my babies , its making it even harder to fight the temptation now !


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 5 

Today they're noticeably more active. They can't move very well but they damn well try! They actually look like they have proper front feet today rather than just little webs. Their toes have separated properly now on their front feet and their ears are unfolding even more.


































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww toooooo cuuuuuute, they look even cuter today, I want the 2nd one from the bottom.


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Day 5
> 
> Today they're noticeably more active. They can't move very well but they damn well try! They actually look like they have proper front feet today rather than just little webs. Their toes have separated properly now on their front feet and their ears are unfolding even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


awwwwwwwww they are looking sooo soooooo cute now ! 
what age will there eyes open ?


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> awwwwwwwww they are looking sooo soooooo cute now !
> what age will there eyes open ?


Eyes should open between 13-15 days 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

Awwwwww


----------



## thedogsmother

Which one are you having everyone? This one is mine 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Which one are you having everyone? This one is mine
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I think that one is one of the boys... One of the black ones is soooooo big! He's double the size of the smalest one. I might keep him. He's gonna be a big fat boy 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

i want them aaaaaaaalllllllllllll


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> I think that one is one of the boys... One of the black ones is soooooo big! He's double the size of the smalest one. I might keep him. He's gonna be a big fat boy
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oooh keep him then I can watch him grow up and when I'm allowed rats I can pinch him.


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> i want them aaaaaaaalllllllllllll


I know you do 

I'vehad quite a lot of interest in some of the boys and my OH might be taking the girls,so these babies are gonna be gone quickly! :crying:

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh keep him then I can watch him grow up and when I'm allowed rats I can pinch him.


don't worrythere will be other litters 

When I have accomodation sorted I'm gonna be breeding this one








(Boyrat who fathered this litter)

with Badger and Muffin who both look like this







(Badger is black and muffin is blue)

The babies should all come out as husky dumbos 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> don't worrythere will be other litters
> 
> When I have accomodation sorted I'm gonna be breeding this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Boyrat who fathered this litter)
> 
> with Badger and Muffin who both look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Badger is black and muffin is blue)
> 
> The babies should all come out as husky dumbos
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Tdm want rat babies now .


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Tdm want rat babies now .


Work on your OH and then in a couple of months time when badger and muffin have had babies you can get some 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Work on your OH and then in a couple of months time when badger and muffin have had babies you can get some
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


what about me???? :'(


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> what about me???? :'(


You don't have an OH to persuade. You work on your parents 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Which one are you having everyone? This one is mine


I only just realised that the pic is of its head and not its bum :blushing:



Akai-Chan said:


> You don't have an OH to persuade. You work on your parents
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I have him wrapped round my little finger :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I only just realised that the pic is of its head and not its bum :blushing:
> 
> I have him wrapped round my little finger :001_tt2:


Why would I or Red for that matter be posting pictures of ratty bumbums? Not happy with stealing by beloved hamster now you accuse me of posting rude ratty pics lol.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Why would I or Red for that matter be posting pictures of ratty bumbums? Not happy with stealing by beloved hamster now you accuse me of posting rude ratty pics lol.


hahahaha

you can have him if you would like


----------



## Akai-Chan

A coupld of evening pictures to appease the drunk and disorderly 


















































And a very special one...

TDM's BUM rat checking out her page for all the latest gossip 










Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> A coupld of evening pictures to appease the drunk and disorderly
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That means you tdm :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww look at his ickle feet, when I get a rat he's definately gonna have to be called bum-rat. Thankies for my ratty piccys.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Awww look at his ickle feet, when I get a rat he's definately gonna have to be called bum-rat. Thankies for my ratty piccys.


And it;s all Srhdufe's fault

Glad you like them 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwwwwwww why arent i aloud any :crying: 

this is just no fair !!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 6 

I was a bit worried today cos some of the babies don't seem to have milk bands, so I;ve given mum some extra eggfood and some dried fruits/nuts and seeds. If they are still without milk bands later I will make some runny eggfood and lactoll and give it to them 

They have fluff today! It;s really difficult to feel but it;s there. Their front paws are now also fully developed and they're moving round loads of their own accord (to a warm place. At which point they then sleep.)

The berkies!

















Berkies compared to the pink eyed ratlets

















My girly <3

















Bum rat (For TDM)









Bum rats bum (to show Srhdufe what a rats arse looks like )









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










All together 









Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

so sweet... i dont think you should be allowed to post such cute piccies


----------



## ashleighhhhh

aww they're so cute!
why do you have to live on the other side of the world 
I'd take them all


----------



## thedogsmother

Bum rats bum (to show Srhdufe what a rats arse looks like ) Wasn't it obvious last night that I knew what it looked like:001_tt2:. I think I am actually gonna cry when Bum rat goes to his new home. They look so big compared to the first pics.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Bum rats bum (to show Srhdufe what a rats arse looks like ) Wasn't it obvious last night that I knew what it looked like:001_tt2:. I think I am actually gonna cry when Bum rat goes to his new home. They look so big compared to the first pics.


Well I AM comsidering keeping 2 boys and I MAY want to keep the 2 biggest one of whom just HAPPENS to be bumrat...



Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Well I AM comsidering keeping 2 boys and I MAY want to keep the 2 biggest one of whom just HAPPENS to be bumrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Pleeeeeeze keep Bum-rat, by the way you haven't noticed anything different about my signature


----------



## Akai-Chan

Hahahahaha just noticed  I'll keep him for you if you reallllly want  Though he might be old by the time you get him!

He could father you a whole litter of rats for you to have 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Hahahahaha just noticed  I'll keep him for you if you reallllly want  Though he might be old by the time you get him!
> 
> He could father you a whole litter of rats for you to have
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ha ha, yeah keep him for a while for me, just the first five years or so


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Ha ha, yeah keep him for a while for me, just the first five years or so


I will make you a whole generation of baby bum rats for you to have when you've buried your OH 

Pretend he's sandra's! God she's so irresponsible, buying more animals when she's so ill!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

I wonder if I put Bum rat in with the mice if he might just think he is a mouse, could you tell bum rat I mean Bum mouse that he is a mouse now.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> I wonder if I put Bum rat in with the mice if he might just think he is a mouse, could you tell bum rat I mean Bum mouse that he is a mouse now.


Ok I will do. I'll put him in with the multis just to give him a test run 

I think your OH might guess though when he grew to 20 times the size of the mice  He's gonna be a biiiiig boy if his size now is anything to go by!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok I will do. I'll put him in with the multis just to give him a test run
> 
> I think your OH might guess though when he grew to 20 times the size of the mice  He's gonna be a biiiiig boy if his size now is anything to go by!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I'll just say he eats all the food which is why the other 'mice' are so little.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> I'll just say he eats all the food which is why the other 'mice' are so little.


Good plan  completely infallible 

In all seriousness though, I was considering keepin a couple of boys to be friend with boyrats so if you do want bumrat at a later point (or indeed bumrat babies) I will keep him for you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Good plan  completely infallible
> 
> In all seriousness though, I was considering keepin a couple of boys to be friend with boyrats so if you do want bumrat at a later point (or indeed bumrat babies) I will keep him for you
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


If he is still around when the meeces are no more I really really want him and one or two friends, but I don't want the meeces to die any time soon.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> If he is still around when the meeces are no more I really really want him and one or two friends, but I don't want the meeces to die any time soon.


Don;tworry there will always be bumrat babies  Who will be just as, if not more, bummy. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Poor little bumrat is going ot be picked on with a name like that!! Jus think of the names the other little rats will call him...means I need to take him and change his name by deed poll to one that he can live with!! :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

zany_toon said:


> Poor little bumrat is going ot be picked on with a name like that!! Jus think of the names the other little rats will call him...means I need to take him and change his name by deed poll to one that he can live with!! :lol:


You should meet my kids stinky and pig face:laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> Poor little bumrat is going ot be picked on with a name like that!! Jus think of the names the other little rats will call him...means I need to take him and change his name by deed poll to one that he can live with!! :lol:


Don't worry he's the biggest baby, he's a right bruiser. He'll be beating up his dad soon enough 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> You should meet my kids stinky and pig face:laugh:


My mum calls me that too !?!?!?



Akai-Chan said:


> Don't worry he's the biggest baby, he's a right bruiser. He'll be beating up his dad soon enough
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


A bit like "A man named Sue" then (Johnny Cash reference)? What doesn't kill you makes you stronger as they say !


----------



## Rat Queen

That litter of baby rats looks just like my Shaddows litter, she had 16babies, 5white with pink eyes, some berkshire and some hooded, how strange is that. Hope all the babys are healthy and mamma rat too.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Sorry for missing the update today, I'll do an update ASAP and one for tomorrow 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Oh and also the markings of the red eyed ones have come through - Looks like I have a fawn hooded and a fawn husky, both of which are probably gonna be keepers 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Update for yesterday

Day 7!

The babies are more wriggly now, their legs are getting stronger. They're making a spirited attempt to get across the living room. Some are content just to sleep though. They're really vocal too, thoughI guess that might be because they keep trying to escape the nest and peanut keeps grabbing them by the wrong part (you;re supposed to grab them by the scruff of the neck, girl. NOT their butt!)

They're also pretty fuzzy now and I can see faint markings coming through on the red eyed babies, one hooded female and a husky male. These 2 are probably gonna be keepers 

their back toes are starting to separate now too.

I've decided to name my Husky girl oliander, Bumrat is Bumrat and the husky boy is funkrat (courtesy of my friend tom). I don;t know about the other hooded one yet, if I keep her.


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























I will upload day 8 pics tonight  They are getting a lot more difficult to photograph because they're so wriggly!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

awwwwwwwww my babies


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> awwwwwwwww my babies


No the 2nd one down is my baby Bumrat.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Now now ladies, there's plenty of them to go around.

Except for Oliander. She's mine. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Mine is the bright pink one in the third pic...

Going to be called pinky


----------



## Spaniel mad

They look so small x


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Mine is the bright pink one in the third pic...
> 
> Going to be called pinky


Noooo that's one of the hooded or husky ones... I'm keeping them maybe  Might only keep the husky though... They're gonna be fawn colour 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Spaniel mad said:


> They look so small x


They're twice the size from when they were born  and as my friend Tom so succinctly put it 'They look less like malformed sausages now!'

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Noooo that's one of the hooded or husky ones... I'm keeping them maybe  Might only keep the husky though... They're gonna be fawn colour
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


*sulks* :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> *sulks* :crying::crying::crying:


Don't worry, you can have the hooded one 

The husky boy is mine though. He;s already been named 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

Akai-Chan said:


> Noooo that's one of the hooded or husky ones... I'm keeping them maybe  Might only keep the husky though... They're gonna be fawn colour


 Is there champagne or buff in the line, or any Siamese? 
They won't be silver fawn or topaz if both parents are black-based... but Siamese huskies/roans turn up fairly frequently... they start off as a 'manila envelope' beige colour: 









& later roan out to look like pink-eyed whites.


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> Is there champagne or buff in the line, or any Siamese?
> They won't be silver fawn or topaz if both parents are black-based... but Siamese huskies/roans turn up fairly frequently... they start off as a 'manila envelope' beige colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & later roan out to look like pink-eyed whites.


The dad is a husky, as mentioned in a previous post. I know that sevaral of his siblings turned out fawn husky. I can see the markings and colours so I know what markings they're gonna have 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

is that how big they are now?


----------



## Akai-Chan

kelseye said:


> is that how big they are now?


Yes. Yes it is 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

wow they have grown so fast what have you been feeding them on stakes lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

kelseye said:


> wow they have grown so fast what have you been feeding them on stakes lol


Nope, Peanut has just been doing an awesome job  They'll be on Lactol and eggfood next week so they should bulk up really fast! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

I soooooo want them all...

Who's coming with me to ratnap them all???
Form an orderly queue here


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I soooooo want them all...
> 
> Who's coming with me to ratnap them all???
> Form an orderly queue here


Im up for that.


----------



## Akai-Chan

No! My babies!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> No! My babies!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


im already at her front door ! where are you all mun ??

i even think her window may be open


----------



## kelseye

im in her house picking them now !!!1 haha going out the back door so you carnt steel them lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> im already at her front door ! where are you all mun ??
> 
> i even think her window may be open


*Goes around closing windows just in case*

I think I'll close the curtains too 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Jamesy14

How much would you be selling them for, if there are any up for sale


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> *Goes around closing windows just in case*
> 
> I think I'll close the curtains too
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


woooowww your window was actuually open ??? 
mmmm..... wonder if iam phsycic


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> woooowww your window was actuually open ???
> mmmm..... wonder if iam phsycic


The upstairs ones are  I'm not taking any chances with you lot!

Picture time in a second 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

....zoe.... said:


> im already at her front door ! where are you all mun ??
> 
> i even think her window may be open


Sarah and me are round the back of the house, you knock on the door then when she answers it we'll go in the window.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Sarah and me are round the back of the house, you knock on the door then when she answers it we'll go in the window.


hahaha yep.. You pass them out to me and i'll run away with them 

hehe sorry red but you weren't really thinking you could keep them all to yourself were you???


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> hahaha yep.. You pass them out to me and i'll run away with them
> 
> hehe sorry red but you weren't really thinking you could keep them all to yourself were you???


I'll tell peanut you;re all coming  She'll bite your hands off if you try to steal her babies 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll tell peanut you;re all coming  She'll bite your hands off if you try to steal her babies
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Well then we'll steal her too


----------



## Akai-Chan

Noooo my Peanut!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Jamesy14 said:


> How much would you be selling them for, if there are any up for sale


I would be selling them at £5 each, preferably to go in at least pairs unless you already have existing rats 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

Akai-Chan said:


> The dad is a husky, as mentioned in a previous post. I know that sevaral of his siblings turned out fawn husky. I can see the markings and colours so I know what markings they're gonna have


Yup you did say dad was husky/roan. I can see the markings too on the darekr ones. Just curious as to what the pink-eyed ones will be.

When you say fawnh, I'm not sure what that would be.... champagne? buff? Silver Fawn is agouti based, so is he an agouti-based Roan... ? There's an american colour called Fawn which is what we call Topaz. Do you have any pics of his sibs?


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> Yup you did say dad was husky/roan. I can see the markings too on the darekr ones. Just curious as to what the pink-eyed ones will be.
> 
> When you say fawnh, I'm not sure what that would be.... champagne? buff? Silver Fawn is agouti based, so is he an agouti-based Roan... ? There's an american colour called Fawn which is what we call Topaz. Do you have any pics of his sibs?


Fraid not, the colour is hard to describe. It's like topaz but a bit lighter. Both of Boyrats parents were roans, one black one blue so I'm guessing there must be a different colour roan somewhere in the ancestry 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Akai-Chan said:


> Fraid not, the colour is hard to describe. It's like topaz but a bit lighter. Both of Boyrats parents were roans, one black one blue so I'm guessing there must be a different colour roan somewhere in the ancestry
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Colour doesn't matter - they're pretty and we all want one!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 8! Sorry for the late update.

Today you lovely people get a video! (ignore the voices in the background, they're the silly hosuemates)

Right today... You can really feel their fur, their ears are almost fully unfolded from their heads and their back feet are developing nicely  Bumrat managed to make it halfway across the living room today!

SorrY for lack of photos, camera battery needs recharging >_< Many more tomorrow!










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Ok can;t upload a video  I'll make a smaller one tomorrow 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok can;t upload a video  I'll make a smaller one tomorrow
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


awwwww they are looking sooo gorgous ! 
i will make you gelous with pictures of baby long hair hamsters in 3 days times


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> awwwww they are looking sooo gorgous !
> i will make you gelous with pictures of baby long hair hamsters in 3 days times


I want one of themmmmmm!!!

Camera batter is recharging so when it's done there should be more piccies 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## champagneannie

i want to say cute but not sure it's quite the right word! i'm sure they will be beutiful when they are are all furry and running round! oving all the updates


----------



## Akai-Chan

champagneannie said:


> i want to say cute but not sure it's quite the right word! i'm sure they will be beutiful when they are are all furry and running round! oving all the updates


They're furry now  They've gotten soooo soft and their white fur is starting to come through  They're really cute and look less like malformed sausages (Or as Srhdufe seemed to think, willies) and more like little rats everyday 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> They're furry now  They've gotten soooo soft and their white fur is starting to come through  They're really cute and look less like malformed sausages (Or as Srhdufe seemed to think, willies) and more like little rats everyday
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


They did look like willies:001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> They did look like willies:001_tt2:


No. No they didn't. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> They did look like willies:001_tt2:


I do hope you are not referring to my ickle Bumrat.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Ooooh you;re in trouble now Sarah 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> I do hope you are not referring to my ickle Bumrat.


Especially bumrat


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Especially bumrat


*Ducks and runs for cover*

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> *Ducks and runs for cover*
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


hahaha i wonder why...?


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> hahaha i wonder why...?


Prepare for iminent TDM 'splosion!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Prepare for iminent TDM 'splosion!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I think she's ignoring us now...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> I think she's ignoring us now...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Me too... i think she's gone again


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Me too... i think she's gone again


TDM! COME BACK! WE MISS YOU!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> TDM! COME BACK! WE MISS YOU!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


hahahahaha


----------



## thedogsmother

Eherm Red, how do you put someone on ignore, you know the sort of person I mean, the type of person who is mean to ickle tiny baby Bumrats and gives them willy complexes.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Eherm Red, how do you put someone on ignore, you know the sort of person I mean, the type of person who is mean to ickle tiny baby Bumrats and gives them willy complexes.


Hahahahaha.... Willy complexes... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Eherm Red, how do you put someone on ignore, you know the sort of person I mean, the type of person who is mean to ickle tiny baby Bumrats and gives them willy complexes.


You cant put me on ignore..
You would miss me too much :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother

You will let me know if she posts won't you Red, poor little Bumrat hope he gets over the sadness of being called a willy.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Poor bum-willy rat 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

:lol: :lol:

You guys crack me up


----------



## ....zoe....

hahahaha sarah you are soooo nasty to that little bum-rat !


----------



## thedogsmother

....zoe.... said:


> hahahaha sarah you are soooo nasty to that little bum-rat !


See, it isn't just me that has a problem with your constant bullying of poor Bumrat.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Taking and uploading new photos now 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> See, it isn't just me that has a problem with your constant bullying of poor Bumrat.


ok well consider me told off...

Going now.... i wont come back... byeeee :crying: :crying:


----------



## ....zoe....

haha serves your right you wont bully bum-rat again now will you ! 


p.s. we all love you really - shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh no come back, I didn't mean it, Bumrat is tough he can take it.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Oh no come back, I didn't mean it, Bumrat is tough he can take it.


:crying: ok i'm back :crying::crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 9

Oh my god they won't stop MOVING! It;s sooooo difficult to take pictures because they won;t stay still for any small amount of time unless they fall asleep (and even then they twitch!)

Their ears are sticking out from their heads a lot more and their back feet are MASSIVE compared to yesterday. The toes on the back feet are slowly separating.

Today they are also covered in quite a thick layer of hair  The white hairs is just starting to grow through and the darker hair is really really soft 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Bumrat 

















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Oliander

































































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg look at the little whiskers, tell Bumrat I wuv him.


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Day 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I want this one


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> I want this one


I THINK that ones the little girl...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

i want them all. 

i love the one of the little fawn one curled up in your hand :drool:


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> i want them all.
> 
> i love the one of the little fawn one curled up in your hand :drool:


He's the fawn husky one, he's gonna be a keeper  him and bumrat are going in with their dad ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwww yayyyy il be able to see him grown up all big and beautiful 

you going to be having babies next year ???


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> awwww yayyyy il be able to see him grown up all big and beautiful
> 
> you going to be having babies next year ???


I'll be breeding my russian blue rex and my powder blue double rex girl in October when these babies have gone and next year I'm breeding husky dumbos and maybe peanuts sisters.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll be breeding my russian blue rex and my powder blue double rex girl in October when these babies have gone and next year I'm breeding husky dumbos and maybe peanuts sisters.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


o0o0o0o hopefully il be aloud rats when the garage is done


----------



## Akai-Chan

Cool :d Well there'll be lots of updates when any other litters arrive 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SpringerHusky

Oh they are so stunning, I reeeaallyy want one but how on earth do I smuggle one safely into my home 

I'll have to get my brother kicked out and use his room


----------



## thedogsmother

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh they are so stunning, I reeeaallyy want one but how on earth do I smuggle one safely into my home
> 
> I'll have to get my brother kicked out and use his room


Dead easy, 
1. hide a bag of Oregano in his sock drawer.
2. Find said bag of oregano and claim it is another less legal 'herb'.
3. Brother is out on the street.
4. Convert brothers room to rat paradise.


----------



## SpringerHusky

thedogsmother said:


> Dead easy,
> 1. hide a bag of Oregano in his sock drawer.
> 2. Find said bag of oregano and claim it is another less legal 'herb'.
> 3. Brother is out on the street.
> 4. Convert brothers room to rat paradise.


Somehow my mother would till let him live here, he's stolen over £2000 from her and still lives here ut:


----------



## Lavenderb

thedogsmother said:


> Dead easy,
> 1. hide a bag of Oregano in his sock drawer.
> 2. Find said bag of oregano and claim it is another less legal 'herb'.
> 3. Brother is out on the street.
> 4. Convert brothers room to rat paradise.


You seem to have put a little too much thought into that


----------



## thedogsmother

gr33neyes said:


> You seem to have put a little too much thought into that


Who me?


----------



## Lavenderb

Do you see anyone else with your username? lol


----------



## MerlinsMum

srhdufe said:


> They did look like willies:001_tt2:





Akai-Chan said:


> No. No they didn't.


You want Willy rats? Try a genuine hairless! Big, warm, torpedo shaped and nice to stroke. Sadly rare in the UK but I handled & judged some in Belgium.


----------



## thedogsmother

MerlinsMum said:


> You want Willy rats? Try a genuine hairless! Big, warm, torpedo shaped and nice to stroke. Sadly rare in the UK but I handled & judged some in Belgium.


You realise that all those weirdos out there googling dodgy random phrases will be clicking on this thread now because of your post lol


----------



## MerlinsMum

thedogsmother said:


> You realise that all those weirdos out there googling dodgy random phrases will be clicking on this thread now because of your post lol


Gosh, yes....I hope so!!!! They won't last long, and we can have some fun


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 10/11

Sorry for missing an update yesterday I had a sh1t day and by the time I got home I just wanted dinner and bed!

So today is a double update

The babies have proper fur now, it's really soft (Except for the rex babies, their hair is shorter and more rough. It doesn't look as smooth either, looks more layered and sheep-y) Their back feet are pretty much fully developed on all the rats, some of them still haven;t separated their toes yet but that should happen in a day or 2. Their ears are completely unfolded from the head and in a few days I'll be able to seeif they're dumbo or top ear. They now have colouring to their ears too, the black berkies have grown black fur on their ears and the red eyes have grown white.

They're realy skittly today and trying to explore EVERYTHING. I feel a lot better having them out now they have fur because they won;t get cold quite as quickly plus they seem more active 

I'll upload some pics in a second, just need to get them off the camera!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Oh they're also about 10 times as grabby as yesterday. I guess because their limbs are getting stronger they have moremuscle to grab with. Bumrat keeps clinging onto my finger and hanging there 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Bumrat is the cleverest .


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Bumrat is the cleverest .


Yes he is  He's managed to get egg food or poo or something on his head that has dried on though >_< icky rat!

They have tiny claws too 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Yes he is  He's managed to get egg food or poo or something on his head that has dried on though >_< icky rat!
> 
> They have tiny claws too
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Surely its a fashion statement.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Surely its a fashion statement.


Or he's just messy/his mum doesn't like him 

Or maybe Sarah has scarred him so much he actually thinks he has a bum for a face?

Photos and video coming in a second!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Photos!
(Note the poo on bumrats head )









































































































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Awww cute overload, I think mentioning that poor Bumrat has a poo head is asking for him to get picked on by the other rattys, just as well he is huuuuuge, I am gonna train him to defend himself he is gonna be a master at rat fu.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Awww cute overload, I think mentioning that poor Bumrat has a poo head is asking for him to get picked on by the other rattys, just as well he is huuuuuge, I am gonna train him to defend himself he is gonna be a master at rat fu.


Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Video 



Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] sorry for the bluishness, the camera ia a bit crap.


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh nooooooo that just makes me want Bumrat to come and live with me even more .


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Oh nooooooo that just makes me want Bumrat to come and live with me even more .


Donlt worry I'm sure you'll stop loving him once he opens his eyes and starts wandering around and falling asleep on me and doing other adorable things... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

im so wanting ratties agin i dont think i can look at your posts again 

i love the all blacks so beautfull.


----------



## Akai-Chan

kelseye said:


> im so wanting ratties agin i dont think i can look at your posts again
> 
> i love the all blacks so beautfull.


There's 4 black berkies in this litter, 3 boys and one girl  I'm keeping one of the boys and the rest will be going up for sale in 4 and a half weeks time.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## kelseye

stop it right now lol  you should have said they are aLL gone lol ive got a cage going to wast thats the only problem with haveing left over cages you just want to fill them again lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

kelseye said:


> stop it right now lol  you should have said they are aLL gone lol ive got a cage going to wast thats the only problem with haveing left over cages you just want to fill them again lol


Well 5 of them are either being kept or are already reserved so there's still 5 left and 2of the are black berkshires.... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## blade100

hello its me you've been emailing me from preloved web site,about rat cages,hammocks etc.

your rattys are beautiful and thanks for the lovely comments on mine.

i've sent you an email back.

i live in south derbyshire but i would of loved 2 of your babies.oh well.

amy


----------



## Akai-Chan

Oh hi  Nice to see you here  I'm updating this every day so if you want to keep updated with them here is the place to 

I can deliver for a small extra charge because I have massively cheap train travel. I spend my time either in Norwich or Brighton so I'm not too far from Derbyshire when I'm in Norwich 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## blade100

hellllooooo.

got your email about prices and i think i told you i was interested in a black berk and the rex black hooded.depending on the size of the cage i get i may also have the other male berkshire.we'll see.

pics would be great can't wait.

do i see some blazed babies or they husky?

amy


----------



## Akai-Chan

There's a husky girl and a husky boy but I'm keeping both of those little beauties 

I'm going to take some photos now  Should be up in a second.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 12! some of their eyes are starting to open! ^_^

The girls!


















































































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Some of the boys


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Bumrat!

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

And the pictures for Amy of the available boys  (2 black berkies and one black hooded )


























































































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

And lastly 2 videos of them washing! ignore the noise in the background, people were watching peep show.




Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Argh sorry one of the videos is round the wrong way! sorry!


----------



## srhdufe

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww soooooooo sweet 

I cant believe how much they have changed already


----------



## blade100

oh...my...god:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

i'm in love,they are sooooooo cute.thank you for posting pics of the boys i'm having.
is that second vid of my 3 boys?
the rex hooded is lovely,you can see his fuzziness coming through.also i noticed there tails are black on the berkies will that stay that way or does the pink come through as they get older?

amy x


----------



## SassyH

All the ratties are sooooo cute, i am blatantly inviting myself round before they go off to new homes to have a proper peek


----------



## Marcia

Wow, they have really grown


----------



## Akai-Chan

@ Amy - The markings on the tail will stay I'm pretty sure 

@ Everyone - I have some really bad news. Something horrible happened last night and now I only have 9 babies. They were wandering around on the floor and Bob wasn't looking where we was going and stepped on one of them. I think it probably broke most of its bones. it died about 10 minutes later. It was a complete accident. I'm absolutely gutted. It was one of the black berkies (Not Bumrat!) and I'm not sure if it was a girl or a boy. I'm absolutely gutted either way and Bob feels like sh1t about it, understandably.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> @ Amy - The markings on the tail will stay I'm pretty sure
> 
> @ Everyone - I have some really bad news. Something horrible happened last night and now I only have 9 babies. They were wandering around on the floor and Bob wasn't looking where we was going and stepped on one of them. I think it probably broke most of its bones. it died about 10 minutes later. It was a complete accident. I'm absolutely gutted. It was one of the black berkies (Not Bumrat!) and I'm not sure if it was a girl or a boy. I'm absolutely gutted either way and Bob feels like sh1t about it, understandably.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I'm sooooo sorry 
*hugs*

It was only an accident tho and he must not blame himself :crying::crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> I'm sooooo sorry
> *hugs*
> 
> It was only an accident tho and he must not blame himself :crying::crying:


I know but still... I do blame him slightly because I warned him several times that the babies were out and I told him to be careful but he didn't 

In other news: got the new cage today. Peanut looks completely dwarfed in it it's soooo big!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> I know but still... I do blame him slightly because I warned him several times that the babies were out and I told him to be careful but he didn't
> 
> In other news: got the new cage today. Peanut looks completely dwarfed in it it's soooo big!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Slap him!!! 

I'm here if you need to talk

Cant wait to see the cage


----------



## blade100

oh no poor baby

was it one of the berkies that i was having?

like others have said it was an accident.

amy x


----------



## Akai-Chan

blade100 said:


> oh no poor baby
> 
> was it one of the berkies that i was having?
> 
> like others have said it was an accident.
> 
> amy x


I'm not sure if it was a boy or a girl yet. I'll have a proper check later. I just haven;t been able to bring myelf to  If it was there are still the other 2 boys though that are yours 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## blade100

i forgot to ask why is there one called bumrat?lol
and is it oneof the 3 that i'm having?

amy x


----------



## blade100

ok no probs.keep me informed.

amy


----------



## Akai-Chan

blade100 said:


> i forgot to ask why is there one called bumrat?lol
> and is it oneof the 3 that i'm having?
> 
> amy x


Because Srhdufe on here though his head was a bum  He's one of the boys I am keeping  he;s a black berkie rex 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Because Srhdufe on here though his head was a bum  He's one of the boys I am keeping  he;s a black berkie rex
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


:blushing: well at least he doesnt look like a willy anymore :blushing:


----------



## blade100

oh i see  thats funny.

well have a good night and don't worry about the little one whats done is done and its not your fault.

my sister fell on top of one of my rats when i was younger and she died in my hands within 5 mins.it was horrible she had blood running out her nose and mouth.
so i feel your pain.

take care spk to you soon

amy x:wink5:


----------



## Akai-Chan

blade100 said:


> oh i see  thats funny.
> 
> well have a good night and don't worry about the little one whats done is done and its not your fault.
> 
> my sister fell on top of one of my rats when i was younger and she died in my hands within 5 mins.it was horrible she had blood running out her nose and mouth.
> so i feel your pain.
> 
> take care spk to you soon
> 
> amy x:wink5:


This one didn;t blled or anything her skeleton just looked all wrong and I think her lungs were crushed cos she was having trouble breathing 

I'll post on here or email you later to let you know if there's still 3 boys.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Ok I'm pretty sure the one that died was a boy i'm afraid  so it may just have to be 2 rats unless I decide not to keep the other black hoodie (Not sure if I will at the moment!)

Peace
Akai-chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

They're opening their eyes ^_^ Oliander and the hooded boy I'm keeping are sorta squinty but their eyes are still opening. Going out to get some willow sticks tomorrow to put around the bottom of the cage to a) stop baby rats escaping and b) stop Peanut chucking out all the shavings! little git that she is.

Pics tomorrow, hopefully with their eyes open. Too tired now.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## blade100

hi there oh dear poor baby boy he's in my thoughts.

i'm not sure yet but i've got 2 male baby rats coming in sometime this week.they were handed in to the rescue underfed and very thin.they drank 200mls within the hour and snatched food form the rescue womens hand.

she's asked me to foster the little boys but i may take them on myself one's a black hooded and a berky mink/grey colour very un usual.

they were dumped in a box outside her house.

so if anyone enquires about the 2 bubs i was having then let them goif i had more room i'd take them but now i will have 3 cages in the house as i'm keeping the other 2 foster girls.

i will however keep taking a peek on here to see how there progressing

sorry to mess you about but i feel sorry for these little guys they've already had a bad start in life.

amy x


----------



## Akai-Chan

blade100 said:


> hi there oh dear poor baby boy he's in my thoughts.
> 
> i'm not sure yet but i've got 2 male baby rats coming in sometime this week.they were handed in to the rescue underfed and very thin.they drank 200mls within the hour and snatched food form the rescue womens hand.
> 
> she's asked me to foster the little boys but i may take them on myself one's a black hooded and a berky mink/grey colour very un usual.
> 
> they were dumped in a box outside her house.
> 
> so if anyone enquires about the 2 bubs i was having then let them goif i had more room i'd take them but now i will have 3 cages in the house as i'm keeping the other 2 foster girls.
> 
> i will however keep taking a peek on here to see how there progressing
> 
> sorry to mess you about but i feel sorry for these little guys they've already had a bad start in life.
> 
> amy x


No worries about it  Thanks for letting me know, keep me updated as to the situation.

Theyu're opening their eyes  All except the red eyes are slowly opening their eyes and are now sorta squinty. Feet etc are fully developed and they're well on their way to becoming proper little rats 

Oooooh and 4 of them climbed onto my foot and fell asleep last night ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## blade100

hi will do.but if i get another spare cage in time who knows!!we'll see,like i said if anyone else enquires about them let them go.

amy x


----------



## ....zoe....

hi hun, 
im really sorry to hear about the loss of one of the babies 

but dont beat yourself up about it, these things happen, when daisey had her first litter of 6 babies, one of them got strangled by the bedding and died. 

things like this are really upsetting but your babies have a much better chance than what they would have if they were in the wild. 

glad to hear the rest are doing really good though


----------



## ginger-whiskers

gorgeous babies! 

i love ratties!

sorry you lost one though


----------



## Akai-Chan

I gave them some toilet roll tubes to play with today and they loved them ^_^ They're racing around now but after what happened I'm only letting them run around in the bottom of the travel cage (they do not approve of this. Especially Bumrat. He tried to climb out and ended up just falling down the back of the newspaper) 

Tried putting some eggfood out today because they've started test biting which is kinda cute (But their teeth hurt! Mini needles!) but they don't seem interested. I'll keep trying everyday though, Peanut just gets it if the babies don't eat it 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> I gave them some toilet roll tubes to play with today and they loved them ^_^ They're racing around now but after what happened I'm only letting them run around in the bottom of the travel cage (they do not approve of this. Especially Bumrat. He tried to climb out and ended up just falling down the back of the newspaper)
> 
> Tried putting some eggfood out today because they've started test biting which is kinda cute (But their teeth hurt! Mini needles!) but they don't seem interested. I'll keep trying everyday though, Peanut just gets it if the babies don't eat it
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thats my boy, watch he doesn't lead an escape attempt Red, I can imagine him getting the others to dig a tunnel.


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Thats my boy, watch he doesn't lead an escape attempt Red, I can imagine him getting the others to dig a tunnel.


Funny you mention that, I need to get some willow sticks from the garden centre today to put round the bottom of the cage because the bar spacing is 16mm which they can get through. Bumrat and Oliander tried this morning.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

Little rascals  How old they now Red?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Marcia said:


> Little rascals  How old they now Red?


They're 14 days 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia

They've grown up so quickly


----------



## Akai-Chan

Marcia said:


> They've grown up so quickly


I know! Won;t be long until they're running round the cage of their own accord. Then I'm in trouble!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cassies-mum

AWWWWW THEIR ALL FURRY AND CUTEEE :drool:
i want one now!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Finally uploading pics today 

It's Day 15 and the babies have their full fur, their eyes are open and they're running around loads (And falling over too). They're sitting up and washing themselves (Not very well, they still fall over a lot!) which is really cute ^_^ They still stay mainly in the nest but sometimes they wander out of the nest (Which is giving Peanut a lot to do!). By next week they should be running around properly and climbing the cage. Going to start giving them some milky egg food tomorrow because they seem to LOVE biting my fingers. They ate a little bread yesterday which is a good sign 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan

You.. erm.... have to move up by me! I order you! lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Here we go

First up! a group pic and one of the boys, a Black Berkshire with black eyes and a smooth coat. I THINK he's a dumbo, too.


















































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Next up we have a black hooded girl with black eyes and standard fur 


































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

And now for a gorgeous little one... This one is a fawn hooded girl with red eyes and rex fur 










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























And a sneaky one of mummy peanut doing I don;t know what...










Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Now we have Bumrat! A black berkshire boy with black eyes and rex fur.


























































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Now one of the other boys I'm keeping, a black hooded boy with black eyes and rex fur


































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Now another girl, this one is a black berkie with black eyes and standard fur.


















































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

This is the fawn husky boy, hehas red eyes and standard fur.

















YAWNING!!! ^_^

















































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

I am not even remotely biased but isn't Bumrat the cutest most wonderful boy ever. Lovely pics again Red, this has got to be my favourite thread.


----------



## Akai-Chan

This is the other black hooded boy, also with black eyes and rex fur.










































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Last but not least, Oliander! A black husky girl with black eyes and standard fur.


























































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

And here's the cage they're in. Need to put cardboard round the bottom and lino on the shelves so the babies can't escape/hurt their feet 










































































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Oliander is my fav


----------



## thedogsmother

Couldn't you find a big cage.


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Oliander is my fav


Yeah I'm definitely keeping her 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Couldn't you find a big cage.


Well I was considering chucking them in a shoebox but that cost too much so I got this instead 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

awwwwww i want a berki rex one and and the fawn hooded. 

oh god why am i joking myself ! 
I WANT THEM ALL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> awwwwww i want a berki rex one and and the fawn hooded.
> 
> oh god why am i joking myself !
> I WANT THEM ALL !!!!!!!!!!!


The berki rex one is Bumrat and he's mine/TDMs. I'm also keeping the fawn hoodie girl 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

yayyyy at least i can watch them grow up ! 

but in the future you must breed some more rexs as i reallyyyyy reallyyyyyy want some 
mind you im not really bothered ! as long as their rats lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> yayyyy at least i can watch them grow up !
> 
> but in the future you must breed some more rexs as i reallyyyyy reallyyyyyy want some
> mind you im not really bothered ! as long as their rats lol


I'm attempting to breed some husky rexes after I've moved... There will definitely be more rexes in the future 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

yippppeeeee, if my mum doesnt let me then i will just have to pursuade the bf to get his own place so i can have some rats  haha


----------



## Akai-Chan

....zoe.... said:


> yippppeeeee, if my mum doesnt let me then i will just have to pursuade the bf to get his own place so i can have some rats  haha


Go for it  Hopefully in a month I'll be moving ot Norwich so I'll start breeding the huskies then 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## SassyH

awwwwww, i want a Rex ratty! Yummy


----------



## Akai-Chan

There's a rex boy who's gonna be for sale in 3 and a half weeks 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Quick update on the babies/// They're runniong round the bottom of the cage like there's no tomorrow! they keep getting out of the nest, having a run round and playing a bit then taking themselves back off to bed! They've discovered how to get through the gap at the bottom of the cage so I've blacked that off with cardboard. Hopefully they'll grow up quickly and be too big to get through, when they start on the eggfood they'll beef up unbelieveably fast!

I've been offering them eggfood but to no avail, they just haven't been interested.Gonna keep offering it everyday though, they keep test nipping me so they should be wanting something semi solid soon 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

aawwwwwww.. I want them all!!
now you have the little bouncing bundles of fur you were waiting for!


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> aawwwwwww.. I want them all!!
> now you have the little bouncing bundles of fur you were waiting for!


Yeah  One cage proofing later and I can finally sit back and relax(Ish)

Peanut needs to go on a diet though, she's getting fat! Once the babies have left she's going on a diet. I hope she hasn;t retained sperm, she does look sorta pregnant fat 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Akai-Chan said:


> Yeah  One cage proofing later and I can finally sit back and relax(Ish)
> 
> Peanut needs to go on a diet though, she's getting fat! Once the babies have left she's going on a diet. I hope she hasn;t retained sperm, she does look sorta pregnant fat
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh no! I hope she didn't retain the sperm! Can they hold it that long? I hope she's just fat.. maybe it's from nursing.. or something!


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh no! I hope she didn't retain the sperm! Can they hold it that long? I hope she's just fat.. maybe it's from nursing.. or something!


I;m pretty sure sure shouldn;t be fat this far into nursing, apparently they can retain sperm for up to a month  Hope sh;es just fat, I don;t want to stress her out anymore, having another litter this soon would put waaay too much pressure on her body.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Ok the rats I'm keeping (Most of them!)

Bumrat. Male black berkshire rex (Standard ears)
Funkrat. Male red eyed fawn roan (Standard ears)
Toad. Male black berkishire (Dumbo ears)
Sheep. Male black hooded rex (Standard ears)
Oliander. Female black roan (Standard ears)
Lady. Female red eyed fawn hooded (Standard ears)

The other 2 girls are reserved for Jennie, so in a couple of weeks I'll have the remaining boy up for sale (Black hooded rex, standard ears)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Hey hun! Been having computer problems again so ony just got a chance to catch up on how your babies were doing. Sorry you lost one but the rest are absolutely fab (I love Bumrat and the little Hooded girls and boys) and I thought you said that you were cutting down on the number of animals you were keeping????


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> Hey hun! Been having computer problems again so ony just got a chance to catch up on how your babies were doing. Sorry you lost one but the rest are absolutely fab (I love Bumrat and the little Hooded girls and boys) and I thought you said that you were cutting down on the number of animals you were keeping????


I was but now I;m moving and I have a nice decent sized cage for the girls  I might not keep all of them but those are the ones I would like to keep.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Fantastic!! I guess that has been a huge relief for you knowing that you don't need to look for homes for all your animals now!


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> Fantastic!! I guess that has been a huge relief for you knowing that you don't need to look for homes for all your animals now!


Well the ones that mum couldn;t take have all been rehomed, I could have rehomed all of these but to be honest I;m glad that I can keep some 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok the rats I'm keeping (Most of them!)
> 
> Bumrat. Male black berkshire rex (Standard ears)
> Funkrat. Male red eyed fawn roan (Standard ears)
> Toad. Male black berkishire (Dumbo ears)
> Sheep. Male black hooded rex (Standard ears)
> Oliander. Female black roan (Standard ears)
> Lady. Female red eyed fawn hooded (Standard ears)
> 
> The other 2 girls are reserved for Jennie, so in a couple of weeks I'll have the remaining boy up for sale (Black hooded rex, standard ears)
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Somehow I knew you were going to keep most
I Love the name Oliander!!! I've read the book White Oleander and I'm pretty sure its pronounced the same!


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> Somehow I knew you were going to keep most
> I Love the name Oliander!!! I've read the book White Oleander and I'm pretty sure its pronounced the same!


I'm probably not going to keep sheep so that 2 boys can go together, definitely keeping the other boys though ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CanIgoHome

as so many people have said before me so cutie:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## srhdufe

Hows my babies doing today Red???


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Hows my babies doing today Red???


Dink has been asleep all day  The rest are mine!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Dink has been asleep all day  The rest are mine!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Well i am not listening to you! They are mine... alllllllllllllllllll mine!

Including baby bum!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Well i am not listening to you! They are mine... alllllllllllllllllll mine!
> 
> Including baby bum!!!


You and TDMcan fight over him. I'm NOT doing a king solomon with my baby 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Well i am not listening to you! They are mine... alllllllllllllllllll mine!
> 
> Including baby bum!!!


Wanna fight that out with Henrick he's one of those tough gsds you know *tdm desperately hoping Sarah can't remember that Henrick is a wuss*


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Wanna fight that out with Henrick he's one of those tough gsds you know *tdm desperately hoping Sarah can't remember that Henrick is a wuss*


Would this be the doggy that'd hide behind the sofa??? :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> Would this be the doggy that'd hide behind the sofa??? :001_tt2:


Ermm no thats another Henrick, my Henrick is really tough:001_tt2:.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Ermm no thats another Henrick, my Henrick is really tough:001_tt2:.


Yeah i'll bet!


----------



## Akai-Chan

They've started munching on solid food  Put some egg food in and all the boys and one of the girls went straight for it! (Bumrat especially the little porker!) Now they're eating this they should start to beef up pretty fast and probably be double their current size by this time next week 

They're now 17 days old and look like little rats properly now ^_^ It's so lovely watching them grow up but also so sad because I know I'll have to let them go in 3 and a half weeks  Luckily the girls have a super home lined up hopefully, the 2 boys are still looking for a home but they're so cute I'm sure someone will take them soon! (Fell free to PM me if you're interested in them )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

awww, I'd love to take them if I weren't so far away


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> awww, I'd love to take them if I weren't so far away


Hehe mvoe to england, you know you want to... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe mvoe to england, you know you want to...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Send them to her in the post  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Oh but not my little Dink


----------



## Jennie_69

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok the rats I'm keeping (Most of them!)
> 
> Bumrat. Male black berkshire rex (Standard ears)
> Funkrat. Male red eyed fawn roan (Standard ears)
> Toad. Male black berkishire (Dumbo ears)
> Sheep. Male black hooded rex (Standard ears)
> Oliander. Female black roan (Standard ears)
> Lady. Female red eyed fawn hooded (Standard ears)
> 
> The other 2 girls are reserved for Jennie, so in a couple of weeks I'll have the remaining boy up for sale (Black hooded rex, standard ears)
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


IF FRANKIEE IS A GIRL!!!! lol
my hemafrodite rat  (however you spell it)!
lol
i'm so excited!
x


----------



## Akai-Chan

Jennie_69 said:


> IF FRANKIEE IS A GIRL!!!! lol
> my hemafrodite rat  (however you spell it)!
> lol
> i'm so excited!
> x


I'm pretty sure Frankie is a girl  We'll see soon enough ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe....

arrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh :crying: 

i want them soooooooo badly !!

ive been nagging n nagging n stilll no success


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Akai-Chan said:


> Hehe mvoe to england, you know you want to...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I actually do!!
But I never could :crying:


----------



## Sassysas

I haven't been on for a couple of weeks, and reading this thread has been absolutly facinating!!! It's just so amazing how quick they grow. I know you've heard it a 100 times before but they are soooo cute. I think I'm getting broody for more rats....


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tonight they've been running around as usual but we have a BIG advancement!

Their eyesight and depth perception and sense of self preservation and balance seems to be getting 100 times better because they've been exploring the upper levels of the cages! I put a wide runged ladder from the floor to the bottom shelf so that only Peanut could get up it but now they've started climbing it and have moved their nest to the tube on the 2nd floor  

They've also been play fighting a lot and this evening a couple of them tried a nibble of mums rat nuggets  They're still eating the eggfood but not much of it so I'm going to be mixing it with some oats and sugar too in a bid to make it more tasty and edible (And also to make it stay soggy - the eggfood/lactol mixdries up sooo quickly)

They are growing so quickly, they're like 4 times the size of what they were when they were born, everyday they completely surprise me with how strong they're getting or how inquisitive They're starting to climb the bars and stuff now of the playpen so I might get tem a bigger one or bring a bigger cage up for them to play in 

I WILL get some photos tomorrow if I can, been really tired lately but hopefully tomorrow afternoon I should be ok! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Sassysas said:


> I haven't been on for a couple of weeks, and reading this thread has been absolutly facinating!!! It's just so amazing how quick they grow. I know you've heard it a 100 times before but they are soooo cute. I think I'm getting broody for more rats....


Hehehe do it  I might have 2 boys available, if not I will have some gorgeous husky babies later in the year... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Peanut today has been a bit off... She's been a bit snappy for the last few days and she's been getting more barrel shaped and I have the suspicion that she's reatined some sperm. This evening she's been stretching funnily a lot which suggests to me contractions. I've separated her from her babies for now just to make sure she isn't going to give birth in the big cage. I'll be putting her back in with the babies every couple of hours for them to suckle but at the moment they're happily devouring eggfood so they can sort of fend for themselves.

Soooo hope she isn;t pregnant >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Akai-Chan said:


> Peanut today has been a bit off... She's been a bit snappy for the last few days and she's been getting more barrel shaped and I have the suspicion that she's reatined some sperm. This evening she's been stretching funnily a lot which suggests to me contractions. I've separated her from her babies for now just to make sure she isn't going to give birth in the big cage. I'll be putting her back in with the babies every couple of hours for them to suckle but at the moment they're happily devouring eggfood so they can sort of fend for themselves.
> 
> Soooo hope she isn;t pregnant >_<
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


hmy: Maybe more Bumrats on the way!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> hmy: Maybe more Bumrats on the way!!


Maybe  Nothing new last night, I'm hoping she is just fat to be honest!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

I hope she isn't pregnant!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

ashleighhhhh said:


> I hope she isn't pregnant!!


Me too, you have no idea how much I'm hoping >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Eherm *cough* Bumrat piccys *cough*.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Retained sperm is *very* rare.... and can be an effect of the KRV virus which she probably don't have!!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Eherm *cough* Bumrat piccys *cough*.


I'll get some tonight, Bob was using his camera >_<

@MM It's rare but still possible, I;m hoping she;s just fat though!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## staceydawlz

aaawww me want a baby a lite one and a dark one


----------



## Akai-Chan

staceydawlz said:


> aaawww me want a baby a lite one and a dark one


I have 2 hooded boyswho are still for sale  They're light and dark 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## staceydawlz

where do u sty


----------



## staceydawlz

i bet ur too far from me


----------



## Akai-Chan

staceydawlz said:


> i bet ur too far from me


I'm in Brighton, or Norwich, or in a few weeks I'll be going to Leeds and I sometimes go to London.... Whereabouts are you?  I can usually travel to other places for a small extra fee to cover my train fare.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

Going to try and get a couple of pictures today  They're soooo big now, have introduced peanuts sisters back in with them and they seem to all be getting on ok. They've started sleeping separately now and they're eating solids properly, as well as their eggfood (They get eggfood twice a day and a chance to eat solids once a day). They're now 3 weeks and 3 days ols, not long until they're old enough to go to new homes :O

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## simplysardonic

aww bless them, looking forward to more pics


----------



## SilentChev

Woo, More rat pic's ;D

Never really been a rat-fan but seeing these grow up is changing me, Weldone :thumbup1:


----------



## vet-2-b

Akai-Chan said:


> Last but not least, Oliander! A black husky girl with black eyes and standard fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


she is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
cute arr i whant her :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Akai-Chan

vet-2-b said:


> she is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> cute arr i whant her :smilewinkgrin:


She's mine  She's been cuddles up with Baldy all day. She's so cute! Looks just like aunty badger without the dumbo ears .

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## vet-2-b

arr there all so cute but my mum dosnt like them its "the tails" she says


----------



## zany_toon

vet-2-b said:


> arr there all so cute but my mum dosnt like them its "the tails" she says


What is it that freaks people out about the tails? My mum hates the tails too.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

zany_toon said:


> What is it that freaks people out about the tails? My mum hates the tails too.


I dont know!! I think it's that they kind of look and feel like a snake.. but I love them!!


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Going to try and get a couple of pictures today  They're soooo big now, have introduced peanuts sisters back in with them and they seem to all be getting on ok. They've started sleeping separately now and they're eating solids properly, as well as their eggfood (They get eggfood twice a day and a chance to eat solids once a day). They're now 3 weeks and 3 days ols, not long until they're old enough to go to new homes :O
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


*cough* piccies????????


----------



## Marcia

ashleighhhhh said:


> I dont know!! I think it's that they kind of look and feel like a snake.. but I love them!!


I love the feel of snakes and i love rat tails


----------



## Akai-Chan

Sorry I had a massive headache yesterday so didn't get any pics! I do however have my camera to hand today so I'll take some today 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

OMG they are so cute! Makes me regret giving mine little babies up in some ways! I told my boyfriend that if that mum trusted me and had been with us for longer than 3 days i wouldve kept those little ratties! How old are they now?


----------



## Akai-Chan

They are 3 weeks and 4 days old and are complete little nutters!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

They are gorgeous! I already want more rats and ive only just got my first ones lol!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> They are gorgeous! I already want more rats and ive only just got my first ones lol!


You can always add rats to your current group, the more rats the merrier 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Is it duifficult to do? How much do you sell your rats for? Oh dear your tempting me! lol! I would really love more! they are so addictive and they all have great personalities lol


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Is it duifficult to do? How much do you sell your rats for? Oh dear your tempting me! lol! I would really love more! they are so addictive and they all have great personalities lol


Because they're so young they would be easy to introduce  Mine are well socialised little critters and yours would still be quite young so it wouldn't be difficult atall  I sell them for £10 each and I sell them in pairs generally unless there's an odd number 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

HOw long until they will be selling? My rats are around 10 - 12 weeks old.


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> HOw long until they will be selling? My rats are around 10 - 12 weeks old.


They will be ready at 6 weeks on October 8th, though they are eating solids now so if you did want some I could bring them to the Cambridge rat show if you're going?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Ok well what ill do is talk to my partner because he has to deal with them as well! I have two girls so obviously would need some girlies!
We have a jenny cage so how many would that cage hold we were told no more than 3 - 4max.... any advice?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Ok well what ill do is talk to my partner because he has to deal with them as well! I have two girls so obviously would need some girlies!
> We have a jenny cage so how many would that cage hold we were told no more than 3 - 4max.... any advice?


Jenny cages will happily hold 4 rats giving each rat a lot of space. I have 2 girlies for sale at the moment, one black and one black and white hooded 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Ok right well i will have to talk to my partner about it all and see what he says! I think as well it depends on how well we get on with these too! Is it hard being a breeder! Its somethign that ive always wanted to do!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Ok right well i will have to talk to my partner about it all and see what he says! I think as well it depends on how well we get on with these too! Is it hard being a breeder! Its somethign that ive always wanted to do!


It is difficult work. You have to look into the health history of ancestor rats and do a lot of study on genetics if you're breeding for a specific trait. Once you have a suitable female you then have to do exactly the same with the male and pick a suitable one. bThe parents may be the right colour and have good health history but they should also be friendly, sociable with humans and ok with other rats. I did about 3 years of research and reading up as much as I could before I started breeding. I breed for health, temperament, longevity and for specific colours. I took a long time in finding my current stud, Boyrat. It really isn't something to be undertaken lightly 

Plus once you've bred there's the process of raising litters being emotionally strong in case any die and then finally giving them up. It takes a lot out of you.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Im a nurse so i can handle the sadder side and emotional side! I wouldnt be able to do it now as I wouldnt have the time to a) do all the research and b) have the time to handle all the litter! Ive spoken to my partner about getting more ratties and he says its my choice so i will let you know by the end of the week max, if thats ok?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Im a nurse so i can handle the sadder side and emotional side! I wouldnt be able to do it now as I wouldnt have the time to a) do all the research and b) have the time to handle all the litter! Ive spoken to my partner about getting more ratties and he says its my choice so i will let you know by the end of the week max, if thats ok?


Yeah that's fine  I'll happily help you with choosing the right rats if you do decide to breed. It isn'tlike I'm a million miles away 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Thats great thankyou so much! I guess my worry is having more rats than i can handle and not being able to care for them properly! I would love to have the little girls youve got but obviously being a first time rat owner having to atm seems a handful, hence why ill letyou know by the end of the week. I dont know whether i will be able to go to the rat show in cambs unless we met quite early as i am off to london to see my partners rellys! But im sure if i do have the little ones we'll sort something out! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Thats great thankyou so much! I guess my worry is having more rats than i can handle and not being able to care for them properly! I would love to have the little girls youve got but obviously being a first time rat owner having to atm seems a handful, hence why ill letyou know by the end of the week. I dont know whether i will be able to go to the rat show in cambs unless we met quite early as i am off to london to see my partners rellys! But im sure if i do have the little ones we'll sort something out! Thanks for all your help!


If you can't Cambridge isn't far from me, i'd just be bringing my loony dog after then because I get him the day after the rat show. I could probably be there quite early though if needs be  As for having more rats than you can handle, it completely depends on how much free time you have. I study from home so i have a lot of time for my rats (All 19 of them!). You get used to playing with them all after you've had them for a few weeks and having more really isn't much more hard work 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Sorry I had a massive headache yesterday so didn't get any pics! I do however have my camera to hand today so I'll take some today
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


That is no excuse, Ruby!!! tut tut


----------



## Tammy0407

Akai-Chan said:


> If you can't Cambridge isn't far from me, i'd just be bringing my loony dog after then because I get him the day after the rat show. I could probably be there quite early though if needs be  As for having more rats than you can handle, it completely depends on how much free time you have. I study from home so i have a lot of time for my rats (All 19 of them!). You get used to playing with them all after you've had them for a few weeks and having more really isn't much more hard work
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


You have 19 rats! Thats amazing! I think earlier would be better! I have some free time as i am s student nurse i spend half my time at uni and the other half in the hospital! The only time it would be difficult would be when im shift working and tired, but even then my partner is great and is always ready to help out if he is needed! And actually for someone who says he doesnt mind either way he seems to be falling in love with Dini and Custard! Do you have any pictures of the little girls?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> You have 19 rats! Thats amazing! I think earlier would be better! I have some free time as i am s student nurse i spend half my time at uni and the other half in the hospital! The only time it would be difficult would be when im shift working and tired, but even then my partner is great and is always ready to help out if he is needed! And actually for someone who says he doesnt mind either way he seems to be falling in love with Dini and Custard! Do you have any pictures of the little girls?


I will get some this evening  Sarah is bothering me to get them. I'll poke you when they're up 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Akai-Chan said:


> I will get some this evening  Sarah is bothering me to get them. I'll poke you when they're up
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Thankyou! I should be online quite alot of tonight so just PM and il come on straight away as my email go to my phone! A quick question for you. What do you use as bedding for your rats! At the moment i have cat litter in the base of my cage and one of my old t shirts cut up! Anything else i could use that wont irritate their breathing!?


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Thankyou! I should be online quite alot of tonight so just PM and il come on straight away as my email go to my phone! A quick question for you. What do you use as bedding for your rats! At the moment i have cat litter in the base of my cage and one of my old t shirts cut up! Anything else i could use that wont irritate their breathing!?


I use wood shavings only because I've never had any problems with it. It;s what the babies are on at the moment. For bedding i use shredded up newspaper 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

ok i shall get on to that, thanks for the advice!
Just spoke to my partner about getting more little baby rats and he's leaving the decision to me so i shall have a think and see how it goes with my two lovely ladies and let you know


----------



## Akai-Chan

Day 25 - only photos of the 2 girls for sale I'm afraid. They're so hard to get pictures of.


























































Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Finally 
I want these two ^^^^^


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> Finally
> I want these two ^^^^^


Sarah, I only took photos of 2 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Sarah, I only took photos of 2
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Yes, my point exactly :001_tt2:


----------



## Tammy0407

Hey! OMG they are so cute! Are you able to let just one go instead of two??? I would feel more confident about one rat instead of two... your call


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Hey! OMG they are so cute! Are you able to let just one go instead of two??? I would feel more confident about one rat instead of two... your call


I'd rather they go as a pair to be honest because these 2 are quite close, the little hooded girls is forever chasing the black one around and playing with her 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tammy0407

Akai-Chan said:


> I'd rather they go as a pair to be honest because these 2 are quite close, the little hooded girls is forever chasing the black one around and playing with her
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Ok thats fair enough i wouldnt want to make the transition too stressful or want one to be unhappy!
I shall let you know!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Ok thats fair enough i wouldnt want to make the transition too stressful or want one to be unhappy!
> I shall let you know!


Ok  having one extra really isn't that stressful, and these 2 will be ones that won't need taming. They're so full of energy and love coming out and exploring their humans 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

I love the new piccies of your two girls!! They are _so_ cute!


----------



## blade100

i don't use wood shavings or sawdust as these can be the cause of respiratory problems as its very dusty and gets on the rats chest.

i use a corner litter tray with bio cat litter or eco bed,back to nature of finacard finely cut up card board.

and then to line the tray i use newspaper,then when they wee on the paper i get the couple of layers up so underneath is fresh.

they do all there poos in the litter tray.
but still wee on the shelfs,its something rats do they like to mark everywhere.

amy x


----------



## Tammy0407

Akai-Chan said:


> Ok  having one extra really isn't that stressful, and these 2 will be ones that won't need taming. They're so full of energy and love coming out and exploring their humans
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Have you thought about going into sales properly lol! You are very persuasive lol! Im working on my partner lol! I shall let you know the results lol!


----------



## Akai-Chan

Tammy0407 said:


> Have you thought about going into sales properly lol! You are very persuasive lol! Im working on my partner lol! I shall let you know the results lol!


Haha I'm just telling the truth  all of the babies are lovely little things and they all line up when I go in the room so I can say good morning to them and stroke them through the bars and feed them. They spend a lot of the day out being handled by myself and my housemates so they're used to new humans and love being handled and cuddling up to you. I spent most of yesterday wit Bumrat on one shoulder and Dink on the other  They've lovely little things ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan

blade100 said:


> i don't use wood shavings or sawdust as these can be the cause of respiratory problems as its very dusty and gets on the rats chest.
> 
> i use a corner litter tray with bio cat litter or eco bed,back to nature of finacard finely cut up card board.
> 
> and then to line the tray i use newspaper,then when they wee on the paper i get the couple of layers up so underneath is fresh.
> 
> they do all there poos in the litter tray.
> but still wee on the shelfs,its something rats do they like to mark everywhere.
> 
> amy x


I only use wood shavings because I've never had a problem with it and resp infections. A great bedding to use though if you don't like wood shavings is shreddybed, it's really good stuff and lasts forever! Cheap too unlike things like carefresh which I found to be a giant ripoff.

I attempted to litter t4rain my rats without much success!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Haha I'm just telling the truth  all of the babies are lovely little things and they all line up when I go in the room so I can say good morning to them and stroke them through the bars and feed them. They spend a lot of the day out being handled by myself and my housemates so they're used to new humans and love being handled and cuddling up to you. I spent most of yesterday wit Bumrat on one shoulder and Dink on the other  They've lovely little things ^_^
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


awwww my Dinky Dink


----------



## Akai-Chan

srhdufe said:


> awwww my Dinky Dink


Yes your dinky dink who is now almost completely bald 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Did someone mention my Bumrat?, is he missing his real mummy?


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Did someone mention my Bumrat?, is he missing his real mummy?


Yes he is TDM  he gives you big slobbery ratty kisses 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> Yes he is TDM  he gives you big slobbery ratty kisses
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I knew he would, he loves me sooooooo much .


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> I knew he would, he loves me sooooooo much .


Aye he does  I think you and Sareah should come for a trip to Norwich and come see me and Bumrat and Dink and Ludo 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe

Akai-Chan said:


> Aye he does  I think you and Sareah should come for a trip to Norwich and come see me and Bumrat and Dink and Ludo
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


We couldn't possibly pass on a petnap oppertunity could we..? 
Coming TDM????


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> We couldn't possibly pass on a petnap oppertunity could we..?
> Coming TDM????


Oooooooh yes, bagsy Bumrat and Ludo.


----------



## champagneannie

can't wait for my rex boys! (to be named Barron and Conrad btw). I'm so excited!


----------



## Akai-Chan

champagneannie said:


> can't wait for my rex boys! (to be named Barron and Conrad btw). I'm so excited!


Glad you're excited  I'll try and get some photos for you in a bit if you like?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

champagneannie said:


> can't wait for my rex boys! (to be named Barron and Conrad btw). I'm so excited!


Oooh are you having some of Bumrats brothers?


----------



## Akai-Chan

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh are you having some of Bumrats brothers?


She's having Sheep and Dink, the 2 hooded rexes  (Srhdufe won't be pleased about her little Dink baby leaving me )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother

Akai-Chan said:


> She's having Sheep and Dink, the 2 hooded rexes  (Srhdufe won't be pleased about her little Dink baby leaving me )
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Oh dear, well champagneannie had better promise to provide regular Dink piccys or Srhdufe will be mad .


----------



## champagneannie

hehe of course i will! i can't wait! you''l bee sick of seeing them 

Red, i'd love some pics - thank you 

rat baby shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Akai-Chan

champagneannie said:


> hehe of course i will! i can't wait! you''l bee sick of seeing them
> 
> Red, i'd love some pics - thank you
> 
> rat baby shopping tomorrow!


I'll get some of them tomorrow. You'll have to excuse Dink at the moment, he's shedding so he's pretty much bald, poor boy but that will grow back soon enough 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon

Akai-Chan said:


> I'll get some of them tomorrow. You'll have to excuse Dink at the moment, he's shedding so he's pretty much bald, poor boy but that will grow back soon enough
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 Why di they go bald??


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> Why di they go bald??


He's a rex rat, they always lose some or all of their fur and then it grows back and they keep it  I was wondering if he was maybe double rex but that wouldn;t be possible because his dad was a smooth coat. It should grow back in the next few days 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum

Akai-Chan said:


> He's a rex rat, they always lose some or all of their fur and then it grows back and they keep it  I was wondering if he was maybe double rex but that wouldn;t be possible because his dad was a smooth coat. It should grow back in the next few days


Quite normal for Rex to do this - but not all of them do. My rex rats in the 1980's did this, but none of the lines I had later on did, even though one of the Dumbo foundation rats I imported from Holland arrived looking like he'd been shaved in the hooded pattern despite being a solid agouti! 

Double rex (both parents are Rex coated) do this on a regular basis at every moult - lose coat and go baldish, get fur back and look like Flock wallpaper for a few days, then the Artex stage followed by normal rex wavy curly coat.

PS: we need more pics! how dare you starve us of ratty goodness.


----------



## Akai-Chan

MerlinsMum said:


> Quite normal for Rex to do this - but not all of them do. My rex rats in the 1980's did this, but none of the lines I had later on did, even though one of the Dumbo foundation rats I imported from Holland arrived looking like he'd been shaved in the hooded pattern despite being a solid agouti!
> 
> Double rex (both parents are Rex coated) do this on a regular basis at every moult - lose coat and go baldish, get fur back and look like Flock wallpaper for a few days, then the Artex stage followed by normal rex wavy curly coat.
> 
> PS: we need more pics! how dare you starve us of ratty goodness.


MY Baldy sheds every few weeks. She's bald at the moment, she only ever keep the hair on her tumym and on her face  It's really difficult to take pics, they won'y stop moving >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Akai-Chan said:


> He's a rex rat, they always lose some or all of their fur and then it grows back and they keep it  I was wondering if he was maybe double rex but that wouldn;t be possible because his dad was a smooth coat. It should grow back in the next few days
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hahh, a very inexperienced person once told my my rex girl was semi-hairless


----------



## MerlinsMum

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hahh, a very inexperienced person once told my my rex girl was semi-hairless


mmmm, yersss.... Best to nod politely and promise to send them any fully nude offspring with their own wardrobe of day and evening wear.


----------



## srhdufe

My baby Dink :crying:

And your changing his name.. :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## champagneannie

awww. i'll take real good care of im i promise! pics all the time. :smilewinkgrin:
and he will always be dink, Barron is his formal name


----------



## zany_toon

I didn't know that they moult! Thanks for telling me, otherwise I'd be picturing poor baby ratties getting a cold because they had no fur!


----------



## Akai-Chan

zany_toon said:


> I didn't know that they moult! Thanks for telling me, otherwise I'd be picturing poor baby ratties getting a cold because they had no fur!


You can knit them some little jumpers if you like 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## champagneannie

pics pics pics! 

please


----------

